# Cranberry Honey: Is there such a thing?



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

These folks seem to think so. They fetch a decent price.
Give them a call and ask who they buy it from
http://beeraw.com/cranberry-honey.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Love those jars. Wonder where I can get some? Love the clear label too. Thought about using them before too.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Labels:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Roll-of-250-Clear-Labels-UNPRINTED/productinfo/CL111U/

Glass jars:

http://americancontainers.com/locations.php#corporate

The website isn't the best but I think they ship samples, they have a large selection.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Matthew


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

No problem. I haven't used the brushy mountain custom clear labels but the look like an easy solution for a limited exploration run of Sqkcrk varietal honey.
I like American container but I pick them up locally and I'm able to look through their showroom. They give steep discounts on volume and a small one if you belong to a bee club.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you put your labels on by hand?

If clear is something you're interested in; have you looked into pad printing?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pad_printing

Basically the graphics on a rolling rock or corona bottle. We used it a lot when I worked on Star Wars toys for action figures.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hand label, yes. Are the clear labels hard to handle w/out a labeling machine?

Pad printing? Not familiar w/ it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, that looks involved. Maybe I could get someone to sandblast images and text onto my jars? Knew a guy who did that w/ headstones.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

Mark, to do high volume pad printing there would be some machinery needed. But I think if you could pull it off with a simple custom made stamp and do it by hand. It wouldn't be perfect but it would have a "crafted" look and feel. 

Sand blasting in the graphic would be awesome. For that all you'd need is to mask the jar and sand blast. Just get a mask made of steel and have your design water-jet cut. That would be very cool and you'd probably get a premium due to the honey and the high quality packaging.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you could read the words and see the graphic and I could find the right outlet.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This might be a crazy thought!
You must be within 3-4 hours of Corning New York. I wonder if you could collaborate with the glass works instructors/students to develop a hand blown glass design for your honey? They get practical experience with a design production project that educates the public putting art into everyone's hands. Maybe a portion of the $ selling it in the gift shop etc. You get a new market!
Maybe there is a private studio/ artist that might like to work with you?


----------



## emilyshroff (Sep 20, 2013)

Cranberry honey has a mild fruity flavor along aftertaste of tart and a medium amber in color. To maintain their natural goodness one must never cook this honey. Best used as spreads and in pan sauces for sweet and savory topping.


----------

